# Teething has started



## littlemoonbeam (Feb 1, 2021)

Login • Instagram please send all your testing tips!!! She is chewing on everything. She especially likes our glass coffee table!! HELP!


----------



## Coastal Pup (Jan 30, 2021)

Do you have any rubbery toys, or kongs that you can freeze? The cooler temperature can help soothe their gums. Sometimes people will wet, twist, and freeze an old towel or washcloth and let their pup chew on it as it thaws- this one requires 100% supervision as they could tear it very easily. Redirecting your pup to chew on appropriate items will save your furniture, I always look for toys made with thicker material, or rubber ones. 

You can also spray bitter apple on the table to discourage chewing. It tastes bad to (most) pups but you’ll need to direct her attention elsewhere!


----------



## goldielynn (Sep 5, 2020)

Do you have your puppy in a pen where she doesn't have access to your coffee table? If she's chewing on it, you need to prevent her from getting to it. For the first few months, our place was rearranged for a crazy person with chairs on top of our dining table, which effectively meant that we ate dinner at the counter every night. Bitter apple will only take you so far, after a while I think he almost started to like it. Because he's crazy...

We were lucky in that our puppy stopped chewing on furniture within weeks. Not the norm at all, but I was very, very strict on redirecting every single time. If he put his mouth on a leg of a chair, I said "nah ah" and put a toy in his mouth instead, and then took access to chair privileges away. After only a couple of weeks, I could hear him chew on something that he wasn't supposed to, and I could say "hello, what are you doing??" and he would know to immediately stop. He then would lick the furniture leg in front of my face... to try to trick me, as if I didn't know what he was just doing earlier. Super sly...

It takes crazy commitment and consistency to correct the puppy, and I was very committed to keeping my nice furniture beyond his teething. Haha! Good luck.

I also note that I don't think our puppy is particularly a "destroyer puppy." Some of his puppy toys that he's had since 8 weeks are still with us.


----------



## LittleGoldenofthePrairie (Dec 14, 2021)

goldielynn said:


> Do you have your puppy in a pen where she doesn't have access to your coffee table? If she's chewing on it, you need to prevent her from getting to it. For the first few months, our place was rearranged for a crazy person with chairs on top of our dining table, which effectively meant that we ate dinner at the counter every night. Bitter apple will only take you so far, after a while I think he almost started to like it. Because he's crazy...
> 
> We were lucky in that our puppy stopped chewing on furniture within weeks. Not the norm at all, but I was very, very strict on redirecting every single time. If he put his mouth on a leg of a chair, I said "nah ah" and put a toy in his mouth instead, and then took access to chair privileges away. After only a couple of weeks, I could hear him chew on something that he wasn't supposed to, and I could say "hello, what are you doing??" and he would know to immediately stop. He then would lick the furniture leg in front of my face... to try to trick me, as if I didn't know what he was just doing earlier. Super sly...
> 
> ...


Ahhh yes…the licking after a big No!, they thinks they’ve fooled us🤣


----------



## LucyNoble (Apr 10, 2021)

You may want to make very small ice cubes (not sure of your dog's size). Very thin chips of ice if a little pup, a bit bigger if 6-9 months. You can also make your ice cubes with slivers of carrots. Monitor their chewing and swallowing to ensure you are not "gifting" them a "treat" that they cannot teeth on and swallow easily.


----------



## Jasmyne (Dec 28, 2021)

Very large frozen carrots
Heather roots - best thing ever! 
Calf hooves (they smell when being chewed but they love them) 
Elk antlers


----------

